

Terry Moore: How to tie your shoes (3min video) - amirmc
http://www.ted.com/talks/terry_moore_how_to_tie_your_shoes.html

======
ColinWright
He's just talking about the double slip granny knot versus the double slip
reef (square) knot.

Much more interesting is "Ian's Knot"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uONg5voLxo>

Explained more here:

<http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ianknot.htm>

